# prostate cancer



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Guys can i please urge all men over 40 to go and get a PSA blood test. In the UK i am told that 30.000 men a year are told that they have prostate cancer of which 10.000 go into remission after treatment the rest well you know .I was told that i had prostate cancer two years ago so far so good i found out about mine by accident i was so lucky my future is still unknown i had no signs of any thing wrong i had to go for a blood test and i asked my doctor was it possible for a PSA test well the rest is history .My sex life has gone but do i care not a bit i am 68 and had my fun so i am not to worried . I have been told that if all goes well i can stop having treatment November next year and will keep having check every six months after that SO YOU GUYS GET YOUR SELF A BLOOD TEST AND LIVE THANK GOD FOR THE NHS


----------



## shenox (Sep 12, 2012)

hope you will be fine soon...
thanks for telling this to us.


----------



## Needpeace (May 24, 2012)

Great advice frank29, my husband has his PSA's tested, also yearly colonoscopy's, his father passed at 56 from bowel/stomach cancer & his brother from the same cancer at age 35, my father has bowel cancer & grand mother ovarian, mother inlaw breast cancer, our daughter was diagnosed at age 6 blood cancer, we are more than cancer aware. You can never spread the word enough about early detection.

On a brighter note my uncle has been prostate cancer free for 10 years, which wasn't caught so early, I really wish you all the best in the now with your treatment & the future, Our daughter was on 12 different chemo's over a 3-4 year period, it was a hard road but she did it, hang in there ((hugz))


----------



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Needpeace there are times i wonder if there is a god the grief that is visited on little ones upsets me thank fully we live in the 21first century at least we can get some of these things sorted i sincerely hope that your daughter makes a full recovery and that is all the grief you ever get for many many years to come


----------

